# XTR Crankset 2x10 true weight Questions



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, been looking at the XTR 2x10 cranksets. Noticed the weight on them don't seem to add up. The M980 is a 38/26 and says it weighs 702 grams with BB. THe M985 has a stated weight of 698 grams with BB and is a 40/28. Why is the M980 not lighter, it has fewer teeth and smaller rings?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

You assume the M980 is the same crankset with smaller rings, but it isn't.

The M980 and the M985 are two different cranksets.

The M985 is an actual double-ring crankset, while the M980 is a triple-ring one with two rings.

M985









M980


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

and there's lighter options...

XTR 26/38 Trail and Next SL 26/38 weighed without BB.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

My 985 double 40/28 weighed 715 w/ bottom bracket. Next SL is nice too, but I haven't ridden it.

Edit: Yikes. Next SLs are 300 bucks more on the bay than what I paid for the XTRs.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

sfer1 said:


> You assume the M980 is the same crankset with smaller rings, but it isn't.
> 
> The M980 and the M985 are two different cranksets.
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes more sense. As I look at the cranks side by side there I can see where the weight is adding up on the trail crank vs the race crank. Everywhere I keep looking for this crank though it seems they call is a true 2x10?


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

G-Choro said:


> My 985 double 40/28 weighed 715 w/ bottom bracket. Next SL is nice too, but I haven't ridden it.
> 
> Edit: Yikes. Next SLs are 300 bucks more on the bay than what I paid for the XTRs.


Well I did find the Next SL for average $749. THen discovered Nasbar running a sale going on for the XTR M985 for $400. So there is a huge difference. Both include bottom brackets. So the difference is $350 bucks! "YIKES" is right! That 350 could be used to by my China carbon wheels.

Perfomance bike also has the Next XC 2x10 for $501 on sale until Sunday. This weighs in at 669gm w/BB. I found this out because of this thread here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ranks/raceface-next-sl-2x10-crank-734773.html

Now I may just go with XTR for price, can't justify the extra coin for those grams. I could change my XT 11/36 cassette for an XX 11/36 and make up the grams there. I don't know if XX cassette will work with xtr 2x10 though.


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone here using the M985 race or M980 crank? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Race Face Next XC 2x10: $437.75

Race Face NEXT 26/38T 175MM 10 SPD


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I purchased a pair of the $400 40/28 XTR Race cranks, and for my riding style I love 'em. They're on a 26er, and since I am used to 29ers with 34 and 38 the 26er with 40 is just fine. And I do a lot of climbing and standing. I prefer the 28 smaller ring, too, because the 26 on my XT 38/26 with an 11-36 isn't quite what I like.

Two days ago someone purchased a new RF SL for $300 on ebay. BB, too! What a steal.
addendum: I was wrong. Not the SL, just the Next: NEW 2012 Race Face NEXT carbon crank set 2x10 175mm 38-26 | eBay


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

Rev. 14 said:


> Anyone here using the M985 race or M980 crank? What are your thoughts on them?


I bought a slightly used M985 set on here a few months ago and have been very happy ever since. Significantly stiffer than the XX cranks I have ridden. I pick very poor lines and have nailed the arms on a few rocks and they have held up beautifully. Even though I am running a sram component mix I will stick with the XTR cranks.


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

Rev. 14 said:


> Anyone here using the M985 race or M980 crank? What are your thoughts on them?


I run the M985. I think it's great. A little tricky to run 1x9 because of the narrow Q-factor, but I have it working. It's super stiff, and strong. I run it with an XO cassette and it works fine. I really don't think it matters what crank and cassette combo you use. They really don't affect each other. Also, Shimano claims you MUST use their chain on the M985, but any chain will work. I use a SRAM 1071, and a KMC 10sl with no issues.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Who has spent time on the XTR cranks mentioned here AND the RF Next SL cranks??? 

How do they compare??? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Jack Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

the M980 can actually be converted in to 2x10 setup similar to the M985
i have both of them.
i converted the M980 to a 2x10 with 26/38 gearing. you need to purchase the double chainring bolt and nut set from shimano and make sure u order the correct chainring for double .u can just use the normal chainring bolt to secure them if u dont want to spend 70 bucks to get the bolt n nuts


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

sfer1 said:


> Race Face Next XC 2x10: $437.75
> 
> Race Face NEXT 26/38T 175MM 10 SPD


Wow thanks for posting! Thats an even better deal than I expected. I was now looking into getting the 2012 Truvativ X0 GXP 2.2 Crankset - 38/24 rings, but I think the price on the Race face is a bit cheaper because the XO doesn't come with a BB and NEXT does. So I'd have to purchase that too.

Weights - XO 2x10= 660gm with out BB.
Race Face 2x10 = 660gm w/bb


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just discovered that XO 2x10 is also available in a 22/36 option too. That makes it very confusion again.


----------

